# see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen



## der_neuling (12. Dezember 2011)

hallo

wie der name schon sagt bin ich neu hier und habe gleich mal ne ganze menge fragen.

zur situation:

ich habe ein grundstück / wiese an der ein bach vorbei führt.

auf den nachbar grundstücken befinden sich bereits kleine see´n bzw weiher.ich denke das auch diese mit dem wasser aus dem bach befüllt werden.

auch ich möchte einen see anlegen!

nun zu den fragen:

1. darf ich ohne weiteres einfach einen see / weiher anlegen und mit dem wasser vom bach befüllen oder welche gesetzlichen bestimmungen gibt es bzw müssten eingehalten werden (wasser entnahme)?

2. gibt es die möglichkeit einer staatlichen subvention (kein muss)

3. welche fischarten wären am geeignetsten 

4. welche fischarten wären vom preisverhältniss am günstigsten und woher kann man diese beziehen?

5. welche größe sollte der weiher haben? ich möchte natürlich schon sehr viele fische dann auch drin haben!

über weitere anregungen würde ich mich freuen.

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Syntac (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen*

Servus + willkommen im Board,

1.) nein, auf keinen Fall. 
2.) für Deinen Fall wohl eher nicht
3. + 4.) da würde ich mir später Gedanken drüber machen, wenn alles andere geklärt ist. 
5.) kommt drauf an, was und ob überhaupt was genehmigt wird. 

P.S.: Jede Frage wurde schon mindestens 10 x behandelt, einfach mal suchen. 

VG


----------



## der_neuling (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen*

hallo

schon einmal danke für die antwort.

ich habe gesucht aber leider nichts gefunden.

kenne mich mit foren leider nicht so aus :-(

dennoch genauere informationen wären schön.

z.b. welche art von plan muss ich von welcher person machen lassen und wo muss ich diesen plan einreichen (gemeinde / landratsamt)?

oder

welche art von genehmigung für die nutzung des bachwasser´s wird benötigt und wo erhalte ich diese oder kann diese anfordern.

oder

kosten für den erwerb der genehmigung zur nutzung des bachwassers,kosten für evtl. benötigten archietekt,kosten für erstellung eines plan´s.

wer so ein ähnliches thema schon einmal im forum gelesen hat und noch weiß wie oder wo bitte antworten.

link wäre toll.

vielen dank.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen*

Zuständiger Ansprechpartner für alle Deine Fragen ist die zuständige Kreisbehörde, bzw. genauer die Untere Wasserbau- UND die Untere Landschafts-/ Naturschutzbehörde.
Trage bei beiden Stellen Dein Anliegen vor (wenn die gescheit arbeiten, wirst Du ohnehin von einer zu anderen Stelle verwiesen), und Du wirst mehr wissen.
Dort wird Dir auch erklärt werden, was Du an Unterlagen zu bringen hast, so denn die grundsätzliche Anlage eines Gewässers überhaupt rechtlich möglich ist.
Da hier keiner die genaue Lage und die Situation vor Ort kennt (uflagen aus Flächennutzungs-, Landschaftsschutz-, Naturschutz-, Hochwasserschutz-Plänen, etc. pp.) und dies eben nicht allgemein gültig ist, kann da auch niemand was näheres zu sagen.

Wenn Du ne Genehmigung bekommen solltest, unterhalten wir uns über Arteninventar und Bewirtschaftung.


----------



## der_neuling (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen*

alles klar.

fette sache!

dann weis ich jetzt was zu machen ist und werd mich auf die socken machen!

also wünscht mir glück mit der operation.

danke noch mal.

gruß


----------



## Subwaygate (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen*

Ich hab auch so etwas vor, der angrenzende Bachlauf gehört meinem Angelverein!
Mein Grundstück ist immer feucht un der Bach hat genügend Wasser um den Weiher zu speisen! Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage ob mein Verein es mir genehmigt! 

Bei deinem Vorhaben noch viel Glück!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen*

Bedenke nur, dass der Verein Dir das gar nicht genehmigen darf... Für´s Wasserabflussmanagement ist immer die Kreisbehörde zuständig.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen*



Subwaygate schrieb:


> Ich hab auch so etwas vor, der angrenzende Bachlauf gehört meinem Angelverein!
> Mein Grundstück ist immer feucht un der Bach hat genügend Wasser um den Weiher zu speisen! Jetzt bleibt nur die Frage ob mein Verein es mir genehmigt!
> 
> Bei deinem Vorhaben noch viel Glück!





Wenn dein Grundstück sowieso immer feucht ist, sollte es doch eigentlich genügen den Teich ordentlich tief zu buddeln - füllen wird der sich dann schon von ganz alleine durch das Grundwasser - evtl. in einigen Abstand eine Grundwasserpumpe (auch mit Genehmigung) installieren un damit auffüllen - macht warscheinlich weniger Scherereien als das Wasser aus dem Bach entnehmen zu wollen.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen*

Schon zum Bau alleine für einen Teich braucht man eine Genehmigung und ein Plan Feststellungsverfahren !

Und fürs Wasser braucht man ein Wasserrecht (Bach)!

Beim Zuständigen Landratsamt Nachfragen , die sagen dann was man braucht oder ob es möglich ist dort einen Teich zu Bauen!


----------



## Raapro (23. Februar 2012)

*AW: see weiher selber anlegen mit fischen*

Viel glück bei deinen vorhaben


----------

